# what a tool!!



## twisted-pixel (Aug 14, 2018)

only posting since this will affect many people that are about to apply or are applying for visas.

President idiot put a hold on new visas and green cards for certain types. This was, he said "to protect American jobs". Sadly the result is that applications have significantly dropped, along with application fees and 13,400 immigration staff are going to be furloughed on 3rd August. That's about 70% of the immigration employee count. Not sure that's "protected their jobs".

Also means that for those of us that have applications in process, we can expect to see significant delays as the staffing level drops. This *might* be really really bad for me


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

I cant believe I am saying this but it isn't entirely President Idiot's fault.

Its the result of a fee for service approach that dates back to the introduction of the Immigration Examinations Fee Account back in 1988.

That is when the rot started.

Instead of funding the then INS out of appropriations, it began to be able to set its own fees without annual congressional approval and use those fees to fund its operations. 

For FY2021 they were budgeting for over 97% of their funds to come from fees.

Even ignoring the Orange in Chief's views on immigration, I personally know about a dozen trips to the US (including at least 2 of my own that have been put on hold indefinitely due to the pandemic. Each one of those would have had passport renewal and visa charges that were part of that 97%.

Its only required to maintain cash reserves of 600 million - which when split between 13k staff wouldn't last long.

I gather than its only just dawned for some, that UCSIS does more than just issue visas. If they just turn off the lights and close the door then no UCSIS, no e-verify program, no background checks, no a bunch of other stuff that is important domestically.

So I gather, there is a bill pending to appropriate funds, which might help matters.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

twisted-pixel said:


> only posting since this will affect many people that are about to apply or are applying for visas.
> 
> President idiot put a hold on new visas and green cards for certain types. This was, he said "to protect American jobs". Sadly the result is that applications have significantly dropped, along with application fees and 13,400 immigration staff are going to be furloughed on 3rd August. That's about 70% of the immigration employee count. Not sure that's "protected their jobs".
> 
> Also means that for those of us that have applications in process, we can expect to see significant delays as the staffing level drops. This *might* be really really bad for me


Would you be so kind to post an official link with the lay off announcemnt? Thank you.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

It's all over the news, but perhaps this will do:
https://federalnewsnetwork.com/work...ough-date-for-13400-employees-back-to-august/

or this:
https://www.federaltimes.com/manage...-could-face-furloughs-even-as-agency-reopens/


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Unions are crying wolf and potential furloughs are now lay offs.


----------



## twisted-pixel (Aug 14, 2018)

do a google search for uscis staff furloughed and you'll see it all over the news. Or if you follow any of the youtube channels that immigration lawyers provide they explain it.





 is one for example


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

twisted-pixel said:


> do a google search for uscis staff furloughed and you'll see it all over the news. Or if you follow any of the youtube channels that immigration lawyers provide they explain it.
> 
> USCIS Budget Crisis: Stopped Production of Green Cards and Employment Authorization Documents - YouTube is one for example


UTube is now a legal source of US immigration information? What happened to Wikki and the Grimm Brothers?


----------



## twisted-pixel (Aug 14, 2018)

there are a few similar channels that do a better job of explaining processes than reading legal-speak web information.


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

twostep said:


> UTube is now a legal source of US immigration information? What happened to Wikki and the Grimm Brothers?


OK.. 

Here is the official media release that announced the furlough as well as the request for emergency funding of $1.2 billion. Along with USCIS' plan to repay those funds by adding a 10% surcharge to applications.

https://www.uscis.gov/news/news-releases/deputy-director-policy-statement-uscis-fiscal-outlook


----------



## Andrew Lowe (Jul 21, 2020)

Man, I don't know what to feel about this. What I can say is it's all looking messed up. This epidemic really put a huge dent on our family's plans.


----------



## twisted-pixel (Aug 14, 2018)

I am sure this has screwed a lot of people.

I am in the US on a temporary visa while my GC application is being processed (was submitted in Feb)
When I arrived in the US on the temporary visa (L1 in Lieu of H1) I got 6 months on my i-94. In march the 6 months was up and I needed to leave and come back in again to renew my I-94, but COVID hit and flights were canceled. So, we filed for an extension. 

Pretty sure that would only give me another 6 months and so I need to get out and get back in again BEFORE September 15. My visa runs out on September 15th, so if I can get out and back in again by that date, I will have a valid visa with which to enter the US and hopefully another 6 months I-94. That would take me to March 2021 by which time I hope my GC would be approved.

but...if I can't do that, I will have to leave the US...I then wont have a valid visa and may not be able to apply for another and will have to wait in the UK until the GC is approved. 

so, it's all about timing for me.


----------



## John Monk (Oct 28, 2020)

twisted-pixel said:


> only posting since this will affect many people that are about to apply or are applying for visas.
> 
> President idiot put a hold on new visas and green cards for certain types. This was, he said "to protect American jobs". Sadly the result is that applications have significantly dropped, along with application fees and 13,400 immigration staff are going to be furloughed on 3rd August. That's about 70% of the immigration employee count. Not sure that's "protected their jobs".
> 
> Also means that for those of us that have applications in process, we can expect to see significant delays as the staffing level drops. This *might* be really really bad for me



you dont like our presidents? stay OUT then.


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

Such an erudite and nuanced contribution to a discussion on public policy a mere two months after the USCIS announced that the furlough has been averted


----------

